# when a mantis grows wings



## massaman (Aug 12, 2009)

just wonder how long usually does a mantis takes to get fully developed wings after it begins to pump them up as I think my mantis has somehow mismolted but just waiting a day to see if it mismolted or not as it did not fall or anything!


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 13, 2009)

Less than an hour, sometimes a bit more. Avoid coming in contact with it for a day or 2 to allow the exoskeleton to harden.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 13, 2009)

seriously? ive had some take several hours. plus more to harden and several DAYS to develop pigmentation.


----------



## massaman (Aug 13, 2009)

well sadly it somehow mismolted its wings and have no idea how it managed to do that as it was hanging from its enclosure i thouight it was going to fall and put something underneath it to prevent a mismolt and that worked ok it got through that and somehow it might of gotten disturbed and its wings are all unfolded and maybe a little twisted and kind of is like a dragonfly now but its a wild mantis and wonder if it should be released as it is or try to use him as a breeder male for some female wild europeans i caught and tried to find some more males where i find this one and the female i have and none were to be found and i guess its either release or just keep it as it is and work with it but i am kind of a perfectionist and if something is not just right then i try to find better!


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2009)

Couple hours or so. Maybe less. Now they may not be fully hardened or colored yet.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 15, 2009)

sometimes theyre left with crinkly wings. it happens.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 16, 2009)

When a mantis sheds to be a subadult you will see wing buds...these look like 4 oval shaped pads on the mantids back. As it nears its last molt the wing buds will plump and you will start to see the wing color show through its skin. It will take about 2-4 weeks for a mantis to have its last shed in which he/she will have wings.


----------

